# What's the deal with these NuVet vitamins?



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

We have had several clients come into the clinic and two more at training that said the purchase of NuVet Vitamins was in their purchase contract. Anyone know anything about them?
Seems weird to me!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out the prices on the vitamins. Wow! The breeders get a kickback via a code tracking system. I personally would not buy a dog or pup with a contract like this. Sounds close to practicing medicine without a license. Feed a good diet and you won't need supplements.

I expect the NuVet company is paying a lot for advertising and celebrity endorsements.

Peg


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

yep..breeder gets a kick back for every sale that's made. I also wouldn't buy a dog that way.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I've heard some good things about these vitamins, but what I think is wierd is the dosing seems to be the same whether it's a toy breed or a great dane. How can that possibly work? And they are very expensive.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

From what I've seen it's usually high volume breeders (aka puppy mills) that push them. If they tie using the vitamins to their guarantee, they can refuse to cover things if the owner didn't use the vitamins. AND the manufacturer tracks who's bought what so the breeder can see if the owner has actually bought the vitamins.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

I was afraid that it was something like that. I would have to tell them to keep the pup.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

> the purchase of NuVet Vitamins was in their purchase contract.


I just recently bought puppies from a breeder and it wasn't "in" my contract that I "had" to buy them. I chose to buy them. Yes, the breeder I purchased from gives them to all his puppies but he is not a puppy mill by a loooooong shot. And yes, the breeder does make a profit off of the vitamins.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I was looking at puppies online and some of them say they guarantee for lifetime IF you keep them on such and such food and vitamins


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Shygal said:


> I was looking at puppies online and some of them say they guarantee for lifetime IF you keep them on such and such food and vitamins


That's bunk.....I don't know any reputable breeder who would *only *guarantee a dog if you feed it certain food / expensive vitamins. We recommend certain foods or suppliments, but its up to the owner what the dogs are fed. IMO only a puppy mill would do this - it is a way for them to get around having to give you your money back when the dog gets develops a genetic disorder that they didn't screen for.

The vitamins apparently they track online. But think about it - even if you DO feed the required food, how would you go about proving it to the breeder? Do you have to save your receipts or something :shrug: ?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

You get to order the feed through them 
I agree its bunk


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

I look for good breeders who breed good dogs. I spend a good deal of time doing my research. IMHO if I have done my job and they have done their job, I shouldn't be forced to purchase a vitamin to end up with a healthy pet.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Who's being forced to purchase the vitamins?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

If I was being forced, I wouldn't purchase them either. Or the puppies. Sounds like those that came in your clinic ended up at the wrong breeders.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

Georgia that was not directed at you! I promise! 
Three of the people that I spoke to stated that the purchase of the product was included in their contract.
I'm not speaking bad about the product either.
I was just surprised to hear about such a thing.
Can we please be friends again?:kissy:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, don't worry. I didn't think it was directed at me. After I wrote that, I then went back and read the original post where you said it was the different ones that came in the clinic. Always friends 
I'm going to pick up my dachshund puppies on Saturday and that breeder does use the NuVet vitamins. After my dachshund Molly died, I literally went on hundreds of websites looking for mini dachshunds. The majority did advertise those vitamins. I guess the only reason I went ahead and bought them was.........................Molly had a brain tumor and it still hurts so bad ............that I thought I would try anything to keep the next ones healthier. I decided to feed them Innova food also. Not that I have loads of money but there again, I want to keep them around as long as possible. I sure miss her.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know any reputable breeders who are requiring a specific brand of vitamins, but I do know some pretty good breeders that require raw feeding.

Me, I discuss feeding with my puppy buyers and so far, they've all been very eager to learn what I consider to be a good diet and are willing to pay for good dog food.

My pups do go out with a lifetime guarantee, no matter what the feed or care has been, but they are not guaranteed for anything and everything. Just for genetic problems. I will take any pup bred by me back at any time for any reason. Just sometimes, you get a refund and sometimes you don't.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I use the NuVet supplements and I sell them in my salon. I use them because they are made with human grade ingredients and they dont have by products, corn syrup, and all kinds of other fillers that make most dog vitamins pure trash.

I agree that people that require puppy buyers to feed these in a contract should not be doing it - pretty shady. and imo it gives the company a black eye. I would bet the sellers requiring this for profit do not even pay to feed them to their own breeding dogs, since their own future profit seems to be the only motive behind forcing puppy buyers to do so.

Personally I am set up on their auto-ship program which is nice because I receive a discount and they come a few times a year in my mailbox which I love. All of my dogs get them, along with all of my puppies. I actually feed them as treats, instead of offering unhealthy grain-filled biscuits. The company sends me puppy packets when I have a litter, with lots of free samples, that I pass on to new puppy owners.

Here is a list of ingredients in case anyone was wondering:

Major considerations in formulating NuVet PlusÂ® were the human grade quality of ingredients and their nutritional values, as well as the bio digestibility and utilization into the cellular framework. We also considered the chemicals and toxins that find their way into our animals' food. NuVet PlusÂ® was formulated to combat these harmful pollutants.


NuVet PlusÂ® for Canines and Felines Ingredient List:

Alfalfa (Canine formula only) 
Alpha Amylase 
Amino Acids
Beta Carotene 
Blue Green Algae 
Brewer's Yeast 
Cat's Claw 
Chicken Liver
Copper
Evening Primrose Oil
Iron
L Methionine
Magnesium
Manganese
Oyster Shell 
Papain 
Phosphorus
Pine Bark
Potassium
Selenium (Yeast) 
Shark Cartilage 
Taurine (Feline formula only) 
Vitamin A
Vitamin B Complex
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine)
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin)
Vitamin B3 (Niacin)
Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid)
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine)
Vitamin B12
Vitamin C (Ester Câ¢)
Vitamin E 
Whey Protein (Feline formula only) 
Zinc

Compare to Pet Tabs that have been around forever and are filled with cornsyrup, wheat, corn, and various other sugars:

Wheat Germ, Kaolin, Corn Syrup, Pork Liver Meal, Dicalcium Phosphate, Sucrose, Lactose, Safflower Oil, Gelatin, Corn Starch, Stearic Acid, Niacinamide, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, Iron Oxide And Peptone, Magnesium Stearate, Dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Vitamin A Acetate, Zinc Oxide, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cyanocobalamin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Acetate Monohydrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> My pups do go out with a lifetime guarantee, no matter what the feed or care has been, but they are not guaranteed for anything and everything. Just for genetic problems. I will take any pup bred by me back at any time for any reason. Just sometimes, you get a refund and sometimes you don't.


This is exactly what I do....


----------

